# Jd 2555 3pt hitch trouble



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

The other day when raising the 3pt hitch up i noticed it was very hard too move up and down for some reason. After a couple times moving it up and down I heard a pop (uh oh). I got out and looked under the tractor and I noticed this little lever pictured below was broken. I've got a new lever on order but I can't figure out how too get the rest of the broken lever (which is circled in red below) off of the shaft. It Almost looks like it has a little pin in it that needs knocked out so it can slide off the shaft but I'm unsure. Does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks to be a roll pin....if it is it will need to be driven out. Did you determine why it was binding?? Did you raise the hitch up and down while watching to see what was occurring?

Regards, Mike


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

See the problem is getting too it. It is up under the cab in a really tight spot. No I never figured out what was making it bind. It was just really hard too operate the 3pt hitch up and down, then.... snap.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Mike is correct. One needs to remove roll(spring) pin. I will suggest you get a roll pin punch(0.219 dia.) such as a Mayhew brand. I wonder if spring inside of rockshaft housing broke causing linkage to bind? Have you tried changing L/D lever setting lately?


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

No I haven't messed with it. I just jumped in it one day and needed too use the 3pt hitch and noticed it was extremely hard too operate. I knew it was gonna break something eventually but I had a job that needed done


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks so much Jim for the diagram, it was really helpful!!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You're welcome. I hope there's nothing broken inside of RS housing. As you're probably aware there's not much room between RS housing & cab for performing repairs on the utility tractors


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm really hoping nothing is wrong with the rockshaft too. I'm gonna repair the lever and see if it's still binding and go from there. These tractors are such a pain too work on if they are equipped with a cab.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I'll try to remember repair difficulty when equipped with a cab when I'm sitting behind the engine, above the hydraulic oil, with the steering valve full of hot oil between my knees and just enough breeze to keep the baler chaff going down my neck. In seriousness I also hope that it was an external problem.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have been studying and studying about how too get this pin out of the broken lever. It is way too close too the cab too drive it out the way it is supposed too be taken out. It looks like the whole shaft will have too be taken out too get it off?


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I've determined it is definitely something inside of the rockshaft housing giving trouble. Got the new lever on and it's still doing the same thing. I would imagine the cab will need too be lifted up too get inside the rockshaft housing How difficult of a job would this be too tackle? Looks too be extremely tight under the cab.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes the cab is very close to RS housing. One needs to raise cab to get room to R&R RS housing. When reinstalling RS housing take special care to get cam behind the roller on RS control linkage. I wish you Good Luck,Jim


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Does one need too raise the whole cab or just the back part of it too get under there? I would assume just about everything in the cab will need too be taken off like linkages etc.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It's been since '87 when I left JD dealer but what you state sounds correct.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

That sure has been awhile hasn't it. Way before my time that's for sure


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

20156point7 said:


> That sure has been awhile hasn't it. Way before my time that's for sure


Ouch!! I'm sure I'm not the only one that THAT makes feel a little old


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cab has to be removed on that one. The R/S housing has to be raised 5 or so inches to get it out.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I finally got everything fixed with the 3pt hitch. Man what a pain that was. Turns out the only problem was the rod inside of the rockshaft housing gathered rust and was just froze up. Got the cab back on and everything is all well now except my fuel and temperature gauges. The fuel gauge works a little bit but it bounces around like crazy now. But the temperature gauge doesn't work at all. I can't for the life of me find where the temperature gauge plugs in. I feel like I just pulled a wire or connector loose when removing the cab. Does anyone know where the temperature gauge wire or connector is? I feel like it's on the motor somewhere


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Is there a bulkhead plug on the rh (passenger☺) side front of cab?


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Farmineer95 said:


> Is there a bulkhead plug on the rh (passenger☺) side front of cab?


Yes there is a bunch of wires going into it, I unplugged it and cleaned it up then plugged it back up still had no effect


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Did you reconnect ground wire that is in green circle? I also recommend to remove/inspect connections/reinstall printed circuit board that green arrow is pointing towards.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Did you reconnect ground wire that is in green circle? I also recommend to remove/inspect connections/reinstall printed circuit board that green arrow is pointing towards.


Where exactly is that ground wire circled in green at? Looks too be under the cab somewhere?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Is your tractors serial number below or above 645248? Yes ground in green circle is on trans case under cab depending on SN of your tractor. Photo below is for earlier serial number.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Is your tractors serial number below or above 645248? Yes ground in green circle is on trans case under cab depending on SN of your tractor. Photo below is for earlier serial number.


Mine starts with 706 so I should be the later one


----------

